# cuddeback on solar



## BWCA (Dec 30, 2005)

Has any one had any experience with putting the cuddeback on a battery/solar charger.It comes with a power port to do this but the company is not great with the info on how to.


----------



## JerryC (Jan 1, 2006)

I was thinking about that today. I might give it a try. If you do, let me know how it works for you. -JerryC


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 2, 2006)

Where would you buy such?  I have a cudde and might go this route if it's worthwhile......


----------



## BWCA (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a battery and solar charger on the way.I have already put one of the large sqaure 6 volt lantern type batteries to the camera and it works fine.ONLY use 6 volt batteries or 6 volts of power the company said any other would fry it. The battery I have coming is a 7amp/hour battery.The 4 d-cell batteries are less than .5 amp/hour so from what I was told the battery I have ordered is thought to run the system for 6 mos. or more without charge.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2006)

How much does that battery run?  And would the flash be any brighter due to the higher amp's?


----------



## BWCA (Jan 5, 2006)

I think 15.00. The flash and everything else should work the same it is still only using 6 volts.The battery just has more stored power (a lot more) but still only puts out 6 volts. I ordered the 6 volt battery and charger  from sweeney feeders in Tx. The battery is a sealed lead/acid type and is said to not discharge in the cold(the man said charged batteries are usually stored in fridge to keep fresh).It takes a special charger(this type battery has to be charged very slow.) Hope to get the stuff soon to run some test but the real test will be north Mn winter for the next few months.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2006)

If it handles that cold up there, Georgia should not be a problem.  When you find out whether you like it not, let me know.


----------

